# Costume Winner



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi All,
I outdid myself! Until I was all made-up and assembled, I had no idea how awesome my costume was. I was a Boar's head on a silver platter. I made a table from a large box, cut a hole in top for my head to go through, ditto the black table cloth and round plastic silver plate. I set the table for 2 with tarnished silver, ghoulish goblets, and plastic plates. I put on a bald skinhead to which I had applied pig ears (actually star wars ears) and a pig nose. Applied brown makeup to all with tips of black where a little burning might have occurred. I garnished the platter with greenery and crab apples. Stuck my head through all the holes and friends applied tusks (devils horns) with spirit gum. I had painted the tusks black. Friends put a dome over my head (a bucket painted silver with a knob on top), and a reservation on the table read "Table for Two?" using Chilly font. 2 chairs were set next to the place settings. When dome was lifted, I had my eyes closed. When I opened them, people screamed. They had thought it was a plastic display. I kept the dome off (claustrophobic) and eyes closed until new victims approached. I surprised and amazed many. Until I saw the digital pictures, I had no idea how realistic it looked. I sat on a stool under the box and I wasn't very mobile, but it can be made to be. I can e-mail a picture if you want.
Catsjammies


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh come on!!

You can't post a topic like this without PICTURES!!!



Bring em on!


----------



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm really good at costumes, but no good at sending pictures to the forum or to your e-mail. I've tried both. There isn't anything that says "attach file" or anything like that. So, how do I send the pictures? I have them on a disk. I guarantee, you'll be impressed. Teach me . . .


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Upload them to a some webspace and then make a link.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, 
Well, Unknown, I did what you said. Hope it works. Of course the pictures are not as good as the real thing. Keep clicking on things til you get all the pictures (13) and if you click on the picture it gets bigger (isn't technology amazing?). Good Luck.
http://www.msnusers.com/HalloweenInterestGroup
(down on the right side are some pics)
Catsjammies (aka jblakely)


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Cool pics!! My daughter thought that you were a real pig!


It's only funny until someone gets hurt....THEN IT'S HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow,

Great Job on the Costume

Mr. Mxyztplk

Brain: Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?
Pinky: I think so Brain, but if Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why does he keep doing it?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow disturbing, creative really creapy , no wonder you won good job

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

That is such a freaky costume!! Very well done!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Now thats SCARY

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay.. now that is a GREAT costume.. and a GREAT idea...

Congrats on the win.. it is WELL deserved!!


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

That is awesome! How did you come up with the idea?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Catsjammies (Oct 11, 2004)

How did I come up with the idea? That's what they all ask. It just grew on me!
Catsjammies


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

That is one of the best costumes I've ever seen!!! Very cool!

---------------------
Howling in shadows
Living in a lunar spell
He finds his heaven
Spewing from the mouth of hell

And when he finds who he's looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him...

Bark at the moon.


----------

